# Path of Exile Clubhouse



## jgunning (Jun 18, 2013)

I had a look through the games thread and couldn't find any dedicated Path of Exile threads!
So who plays?

What are you playing as? I play as the duellist at the moment and I'm quite loving it!
Its a very decent game considering its free at the moment. I have another mate who plays it as well and we have had a fair few hours of fun out of it so far!


Look forward to hearing if anyone else plays it on TPU!! =)

J


----------



## AsRock (Jun 18, 2013)

I used to play it many months ago, did it not just go or about to go beta now ?.  I hope the AI has improved much since i played but still glad i played it though.


----------



## jgunning (Jun 18, 2013)

AsRock said:


> I used to play it many months ago, did it not just go or about to go beta now ?.  I hope the AI has improved much since i played but still glad i played it though.



It is in alpha stages at the moment, I have been playing it a fair bit and haven't had many bugs at all though!! You can pre-purchase the game now and buy into it for when the proper copy comes out, I don't think its far away from being released!!  =)


----------



## AsRock (Jun 18, 2013)

jgunning said:


> It is in alpha stages at the moment, I have been playing it a fair bit and haven't had many bugs at all though!! You can pre-purchase the game now and buy into it for when the proper copy comes out, I don't think its far away from being released!!  =)



Well looked though my emails and it must of been another game i was thinking of..  Although beta starts December according tot heir site unless it's out of date.

Will have to try it again  some time soon before they start closed beta's.


----------



## Mindweaver (Jun 18, 2013)

AsRock said:


> Well looked though my emails and it must of been another game i was thinking of..  Although beta starts December according tot heir site unless it's out of date.
> 
> Will have to try it again  some time soon before they start closed beta's.



AsRock buddy you'll like it. It was my go to game when I wasn't playing D3.  I've not played it in a couple of months, but it's a good game. When you get it installed you'll have to add me so we can loot some shit!


----------



## jgunning (Jun 18, 2013)

Mindweaver said:


> AsRock buddy you'll like it. It was my go to game when I wasn't playing D3.  I've not played it in a couple of months, but it's a good game. When you get it installed you'll have to add me so we can loot some shit!



It is awesome!I still play it and love it! I'm the exact same!!When I'm not on D3 im on POE 

What do you play as mindweaver??

J


----------



## Mindweaver (Jun 18, 2013)

jgunning said:


> It is awesome!I still play it and love it! I'm the exact same!!When I'm not on D3 im on POE
> 
> What do you play as mindweaver??
> 
> J



Yep it's Mindweaver. I'm updating it now. Send me a request and I'll add you.


----------



## jgunning (Jun 18, 2013)

Mindweaver said:


> Yep it's Mindweaver. I'm updating it now. Send me a request and I'll add you.



I will add ya when I get home 


J


----------



## AsRock (Jun 18, 2013)

Mindweaver said:


> AsRock buddy you'll like it. It was my go to game when I wasn't playing D3.  I've not played it in a couple of months, but it's a good game. When you get it installed you'll have to add me so we can loot some shit!



Yeah i already played it though to act 3 as that's what i was doing to when i was not playing D3 haha.

My account was AsRockTPU i do believe.  I might see if i could give it another run..

EDIT:

Hope this makes you a little happier ..  Will have to copy it to the other system in case my wife wants to play again too lol.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Jun 18, 2013)

Played it when it come OB, played with marauder finished 1st difficulty and quit after that.Maybe someday will return to try it again, but not atm.Still I liked Passive skill tree and graphics was good,sometimes a bit laggy.


----------



## AsRock (Jun 20, 2013)

jgunning said:


> It is in alpha stages at the moment, I have been playing it a fair bit and haven't had many bugs at all though!! You can pre-purchase the game now and buy into it for when the proper copy comes out, I don't think its far away from being released!!  =)



Well i found this under another email address and going by it it was already beta and it's going for the second phase

The Second Phase of Path of Exile's Open Beta: New four-month leagues starting this weekend!
This week's 0.11.0 patch completely rebalances Path of Exile. It adds loot allocation, mini health bars and two new four-month leagues with difficult challenges. It's a great opportunity to start a new character and compete in a fresh economy! To learn more, please view the full announcement here. 


New Leagues
Everyone loves a new economy to play in, so we've added two. The Anarchy league contains hostile rogue exiles that roam Wraeclast and ambush players. The Onslaught league is a Hardcore league with increased monster movement, attack and cast speeds. Both new leagues contain exclusive new item types, Unique items and vendor recipes. These leagues last for four months, leading up to the full release of Path of Exile in October. 


Challenges
One of the most common requests we receive is for an achievement system. As an experiment, we're running a series of eight difficult challenges in the new leagues. We'll ship an exclusive T-shirt to players who complete these challenges before October 8! 


Complete Rebalance
Based on vast amounts of feedback and data, we've rebalanced many of the core game systems and have granted all characters a one-use full passive reset. Life passive skills are less necessary now and other defensive options such as Armour have been improved. 

Path of Exile entered Open Beta in January and quickly reached 2.5 million users. We have been blown away by the quality of your feedback and generous support! We are hard at work on the full release of Path of Exile later this year. 

https://www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/400347


----------



## jgunning (Jun 20, 2013)

AsRock said:


> Well i found this under another email address and going by it it was already beta and it's going for the second phase
> 
> The Second Phase of Path of Exile's Open Beta: New four-month leagues starting this weekend!
> This week's 0.11.0 patch completely rebalances Path of Exile. It adds loot allocation, mini health bars and two new four-month leagues with difficult challenges. It's a great opportunity to start a new character and compete in a fresh economy! To learn more, please view the full announcement here.
> ...



That sounds awesome!!Im currently playing in the anarchy league and its pretty good =)

Thanks man!Very useful to know all this!Might really change the game a fair bit!!



J


----------



## Jaffakeik (Jun 20, 2013)

If someone cares as a friend ingmae can add me aswell>> ArciksTPU, maybe will try it out later on who knows im lvl 34 marauder.


----------



## RCoon (Jun 20, 2013)

WAY-O, subbed. Level 57 duelist Rain of Arrows, level 68 Flicker strike/Multistrike/meleesplash/lifeleech-bloodmagic templar here!
Called RCoon in game, just running maps for eternity.


----------



## jgunning (Jun 21, 2013)

Arciks said:


> If someone cares as a friend ingmae can add me aswell>> ArciksTPU, maybe will try it out later on who knows im lvl 34 marauder.





RCoon said:


> WAY-O, subbed. Level 57 duelist Rain of Arrows, level 68 Flicker strike/Multistrike/meleesplash/lifeleech-bloodmagic templar here!
> Called RCoon in game, just running maps for eternity.



Sweet!!I will add you both. I have a lvl 25 duelist and a lvl 19 Templar. =)
Cool as guys!

Getting a little TPU team going!   


J


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jun 21, 2013)

jgunning said:


> It is in alpha stages at the moment, I have been playing it a fair bit and haven't had many bugs at all though!! You can pre-purchase the game now and buy into it for when the proper copy comes out, I don't think its far away from being released!!  =)


I was under the impression PoE was F2P. Did this change?


----------



## jgunning (Jun 21, 2013)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> I was under the impression PoE was F2P. Did this change?



it is free to play at the moment because its in alpha stages. But you will have to buy the proper release when it comes out I believe.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jun 21, 2013)

jgunning said:


> it is free to play at the moment because its in alpha stages. But you will have to buy the proper release when it comes out I believe.



Was still under the impression that once the game is released its F2P. Gonna have to look into it now.

EDIT: They're using microtransactions. https://www.pathofexile.com/purchase its going to be F2P.


----------



## jgunning (Jun 21, 2013)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> Was still under the impression that once the game is released its F2P. Gonna have to look into it now.



Oh ok. You may well be right. =) That would be good to know either way though =)


----------



## AsRock (Jun 21, 2013)

Free to play it is but you might be required to buy a copy to play it once finished.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Jun 21, 2013)

jgunning said:


> it is free to play at the moment because its in alpha stages. But you will have to buy the proper release when it comes out I believe.



Why u say its in alpha stage?As far i know its in Open beta stage or did i miss something?


----------



## jgunning (Jun 24, 2013)

AsRock said:


> Free to play it is but you might be required to buy a copy to play it once finished.



Cool     



Arciks said:


> Why u say its in alpha stage?As far i know its in Open beta stage or did i miss something?



My bad..Nah I think you are right =P



Im now level 28 and act III!!! xD


----------



## jgunning (Jun 27, 2013)

Level 32 as of this morning!!! On my second play through now! =)




J


----------



## RCoon (Mar 3, 2014)

Necro'ing this thread for personal gain. Been playing this quite religiously lately. Got to work on an Infernal Blow build with 7K single target DPS plus aoe damage. Level 74 Templar atm, this is my passive tree. Got myself a 5 link Marohi Erqi, Geofri's Crest 4L, Sin Trek 4L, around 4K HP and 8K armor. Need to get myself Immortal Call on Cast on Damage Taken and then my build is complete! Currently farming maps with my friend but we're looking for more people to join the map farming.
Add me on Steam as RCoon, or in game as TheRCoon, give me a whisper when you're likely to join, lvl 66 and above maps so be prepared!
Would also be kinda cool if we could get some trading going, so if there are any members who play that need some stuff, also PM me.


----------



## jgunning (Mar 3, 2014)

Cool as!!! I j ist added you on steam


----------



## RCoon (Mar 3, 2014)

Just finished my build:
Marohi Erqi 5l: Infernal blow, melee splash, life leech, melee damage, multistrike (plus increase aoe effect from mace) - does 8K aoe damage
5L chest: Heavy Strike, life leech, added fire, melee physical, faster attacks - does 10K single target damage
Geoffri's Crest 4L: Cast on damage taken with immortal call, warlords mark and molten shell (literally this stops me from dying permanently)
Running Hatred and Grace auras along with Blood Rage for frenzy charges.
Pretty much face-tanking all map mods at the moment, and got 75% on all resists bar chaos damage.
It's only taken me a year or so to finally get to this point in a build!


----------



## Ahhzz (Mar 3, 2014)

I'll wake the dead with you  Don't forget your shovel!  I don't PoE often these days (stuck in Warframe right now), but I do on occasion. Will add you up.


----------



## jgunning (Mar 4, 2014)

I will install PoE tonight and see if I can tee up a game with you Rcoon !


----------



## RCoon (Mar 17, 2014)

Anybody been having a little fun with corrupted areas yet? Our farm team (Flicker striker, minion master, and me 20Kheavy blow/whirlwind) has got 3 of the 4 pieces for atziri, and about 50 of the sacrifice at dusk. We've been farming lvl 70 maps and corrupting the with vaal gems. We got a 328% increased item quality mod, and it turns out if you farm corrupted maps that haven't been identified you get an increased item quantity of 30%!

Also started building a fire/burning witch after picking up a Searing Touch and a unique chest dropped last night from a Dominus run


----------



## Ahhzz (Mar 17, 2014)

I just wanna say, You Suck. I spend all my time bouncing between all the games loaded on my computer (way too many of course), but I've been spending most of my time in Warframe. I have created a toon, barely leveled up, would love to get back in more, just only so much time to play, ya know? And Carmageddon Reincarnation is addictive as hell, even in Pre-Alpha


----------



## RCoon (Mar 17, 2014)

Ahhzz said:


> Carmageddon Reincarnation is addictive as hell, even in Pre-Alpha



When did this happen???


----------



## Ahhzz (Mar 17, 2014)

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/stainlessgames/carmageddon-reincarnation

I think that it's also on Steam Early Access, if you tolerate that. I'm looking forward to my GOG download , but in the meantime, Steam's the necessary evil.


----------

